# Are these the 5 most exciting BMW Individual colors?



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

A Silk Purple BMW from the factory... That's just Plum Crazy.

I've bought nine new vehicles in my life. Eight were non-metallic white. The first one was brown; white wasn't available. I'm about to buy #10, a Honda. But, to get it all pimped out I have to get pearl (metallic white). I explained to my wife that if she wrecks this one, it will never match unless we paint the whole car.


----------



## bathtub (May 20, 2015)

That Frozen Bronze is incredible.. That and the frozen silver would be hard to go by for me I reckon.


----------



## ChrisF01 (Aug 21, 2012)

The only problem is those non-matte colors are going to be expensive, for no real reason. These colors should be a part of the choices you can get your car in. Silver/White/Black/Greys are starting to get boring, and I'm not a Red person so thats not a choice. I like Singapore Grey but its only on M Cars unless I want to pay 2k just for the Individual option.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisF01- I think they are expensive because BMW hand paints individual cars off the regular assembly line. So it adds some time/complexity. But I dont understand why they can't equip their automated paint booths with more colors. From what I understand they are capable of painting differnet colors from car to car (no need to do batches), so I'm not sure why they can't include some less popular colors that might only be ordered occasionally.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

ChrisF01 said:


> The only problem is those non-matte colors are going to be expensive, for no real reason. These colors should be a part of the choices you can get your car in. Silver/White/Black/Greys are starting to get boring, and I'm not a Red person so thats not a choice. I like Singapore Grey but its only on M Cars unless I want to pay 2k just for the Individual option.





bmw325 said:


> ChrisF01- I think they are expensive because BMW hand paints individual cars off the regular assembly line. So it adds some time/complexity. But I dont understand why they can't equip their automated paint booths with more colors. From what I understand they are capable of painting differnet colors from car to car (no need to do batches), so I'm not sure why they can't include some less popular colors that might only be ordered occasionally.


It looks like it use a combination of hand painting and robots to do the paint work. I think the extra cost comes from the additional prep to make sure the paint is flawless.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otOYaIFgiTo


----------



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the department format for each job department division any overtime.


----------



## gromitroger (Nov 6, 2015)

The blue is a great color
By the way I am disappointed that more non-metallic colors are not available for series 3 and other BMWs, and I don't understand why the metallic colors cost so much more. Does it really cost $550 to add the particles of metal to the paint?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

gromitroger said:


> The blue is a great color
> 
> By the way I am disappointed that more non-metallic colors are not available for series 3 and other BMWs, and I don't understand why the metallic colors cost so much more. Does it really cost $550 to add the particles of metal to the paint?


Just keep in mind that pricing often has nothing to do with cost.


----------

